# 97 Pathfinder trouble codes P0400 and P1441?



## rokfor (Feb 9, 2010)

My Pathfinder was giving me 3 trouble codes...P1447, P0400, and P1441. The lines were completely full of charcoal pellets and dust, so I blew out all the lines up to the Valve(14920B next to the EGR), then I replaced the charcoal canister and the valve connected to it(14920A). P1447 is gone, bet I am still getting P0400 and P1441. Any ideas on what to do next?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Breemania (Feb 14, 2010)

*Evap Codes*

Disconnect all the lines and repeat. I physically sucked the charcol out by mouth, at the engine compartment. "Taste awfull and spitting out a mouthful of charcol is a drag" but this solved the problem. I had to do this 3 Times there was so much charchol in the lines. Contact me if you still need help at [email protected]. Thanks hope this helps.

Sincerely,

Tom
TOMS COMPUTER REPAIRS, COMPUTER PRODUCTS - Home

:givebeer:


----------



## rokfor (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, I cleaned it out again...I'm pretty sure I got all the charcoal out now. The P1441 is now gone, but I am still getting the P0400 - EGR Flow Malfunction. I am wondering if this code is related to something else? The EGR is fairly new, I replaced it about two years ago.

Rob


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Are there any rubber hoses on the BPT-EGR valve?? 
Had this on my 97 Sentra and it was the small rubber hose at the bottom of the BPT-EGR valve.


----------

